# would love to see photos of from foal to adult



## lucky lodge

like it says..very interested to see how thay changed


----------



## Jill

I love these kinds of threads and have a some I'd like to share.

Here's *Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF* (National Champion / Res. National Grand Champion) as a foal, yearling, 2yo, 3yo and 4yo:


----------



## Jill

And here's another of our favorite boys, *Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You* (3x National Champion, AMHA Honor Roll, Grand & Supreme Champion). A little guy at 29.5" at coming 4yo... foal, yearling, 2yo, and 3.5yo (the Sandy pictures):

Suckling:






Yearling:






2yo:






3.5yo / 29.5" tall:


----------



## Jill

And home girl, *WFM's Big City Cover Girl*, Buckeroo granddaughter, as a foal, yearling, 2yo and current 3yo... We adore her!


----------



## Jill

Big color changes -- silver buckskin mare, *Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet*:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I dont have very many that will be senior age yet but have a few showing their growth up to their current ages anyways

Here is my boy Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic 2yr old stallion

newborn:






weanling:






Yearling:






2 yr old:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Maple Hollows Ebony Chardonnay 1yr old mare (half sister to Magic above)

Newborn:






Weanling:






Yearling:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe 3 yr old mare (half sister to Magic and Ebony above)

Weanling- not a great picture:






Yearling:






2 yr old:






3 yr old :


----------



## MeganH

ooh! ooh! love this thread!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

This is one of our favorite mares



S Bar P's Elegance In Motion. Pictured as a foal, two year old and a unconditioned six year old, two weeks after foaling.


----------



## ohmt

Here is a bay snowcap mare from foal-2 years

Few days old:






At 2 months:






Weanling:






Spring, as a 2 yr old. As you can see, she didn't keep her pretty face, but I love the rest of her:






Here is she is at 2 years, recovering from leg injuries:


----------



## ohmt

Bay appaloosa colt from foal-2 years:

1 week:






Not standing very nicely, but at 2 months:






Weanling:






Yearling-spring:






Yearling-summer:






2 year old:


----------



## ohmt

I love this transformation! This is a chestnut appaloosa colt-I never did get to shave him completely as a foal so his pictures are just awful.






Here he is on the right:






And as a yearling, pulled straight from the pasture so he has a little bit of a grass belly and of course he is not in shape, but I just LOVE him. He is staying with me and will be shown next year as a gelding:


----------



## ohmt

And last one, promise!

A chestnut appaloosa mare

Foal:






Yearling:






3 years, pulled from the pasture:


----------



## lucky lodge

WOW that is amazing how thay change...and all turn in to stunning horses..

so you really cant tell what thay turn out like

keep the photos coming there great


----------



## targetsmom

Max - silver bay tobiano/frame pinto with graying gene:

4 days:






About 7 months:






Yearling:






Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic:

2 months (photo by Liz McMillan)






Yearling:






Current: 7 years


----------



## eagles ring farm

Great thread love seeing these babies grow what a treat!!!

here is our Spice "Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed" 2008 Perlino mare from 1 week to 3 years old(RF Bars Warrior Princess x Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie)

Spice was born with anhydrosis (non-sweater) thank goodness she is fine now

this is her trying to cool off in a small rubber water bucket in between hosing her down at 1 week old, before we knew her problem.






Then at 3 weeks old: She is back from equine hospital and sweating normally from this point on to today.






3 weeks again:






Then as a yearling






Then a 2 yr old at Nationals






Now as a 3 year old part of our small broodmare herd


----------



## Wings

lucky lodge said:


> WOW that is amazing how thay change...and all turn in to stunning horses..
> 
> so you really cant tell what thay turn out like
> 
> keep the photos coming there great



I think you can see what they'll be. A lot of things like length of leg and proportions are very telling at all stages of growth.

I was pinching foal photos from the breeders of mine and was suprised at first at how many of mine I recognised even though I've only known them as adults!

My stallion, Pallidon:










My yearling gelding, Derby:







My appie mare, Beauty:







The neck came later with a close call with founder.


----------



## eagles ring farm

One more Our 2005 Colt Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'

Black homozygous for Tobiano and my heart horse in mini

about 2 hrs old love this shot






Couple days old with mom






Smokin yearling colt






2 year old stallion






3 year old stallion






3 again






I still miss my Smoke he was my show parrtner for 3 years but we sold him to a wonderful home where he is happy with his mares.


----------



## Wings

Smoke is lovely, and what a classic case of 'just got taller'



he looks the same!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Wings said:


> Smoke is lovely, and what a classic case of 'just got taller'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks the same!


You got that right my dream baby with his Dam 32" and his sire 30" (we bought his dam in foal) amha / amhr black and homozygous for tobiano he was 35" when I sold him at 3 yrs old. after researching his sire's pedigree most of the horses in his back ground were shetland and taller miniatures. Sad day



when I parted with him he was such a sweetie and my show partner but just got too tall for what we wanted for a breeding stallion. Its been almost 4 years now and I still really miss him.


----------



## MindyLee

This is a home bred filly, Silver Maples Zahara Supreme 3 yrs old at 28 inchs tall


----------



## MindyLee

Alvadars Champagne Elegance 8 yrs old 34 inchs tall


----------



## MindyLee

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer "Wes" 6 yrs old 32 inch


----------



## Eagle

Wonderful transformations, keep them coming cos they are amazing


----------



## Wings

MindyLee your filly Champagne Elegance resembles a little one I have on the ground now, if mine grows anything like that I'll be a very happy person!


----------



## Jill

I agree that you can often see which foals will be super special when they mature


----------



## Taylor Richelle

First is Crimson Knight






2 years






Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer






4 years






Mountain Views Playday






6 years


----------



## Reble

Here is one of my own breeding

Kavelbel Aprils No Fool Fourteen

Pictures of her










Her first foal a Filly

Kavelbel AR 18 Midnight Glory Bee


----------



## Reble

Another one of our home bred fillies..

Kavelbel W. Ivy Jean Thirteen.


----------



## Reble

Oh and have to do my Stallion

Rowdy


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Love these! Can't wait until my little 6 month old can show off in these!!


----------



## HGStables

"Izzy" ~ Fun E Farms Isn't She Lovely

 

 

Foal






 

 

Yearling






 

 

Early this year (2011)






 

 

Last Show this fall (2011)


----------



## cassie

Hg stables! I l love ur little mare her little face is so so sweet! Lil Timber buck I'm the same will be so cool to see the transformation of my two month old as he grows n matures!! Great thread Jenny please keep the pics coming everyone! Love to see the changes!


----------



## Equuisize

I have two of my 6 that I was good at following from foal to adult.

After that, I fell down on the job after my good camera went swimming right after Zuni turned one.

This is Zuni @ 2 days






@ 3 months











@ 1 year


----------



## Equuisize

This is Zuni's one year older sister, Zena.

Zena @ 1 week






@4 months






@ 1 year






@ 2 years






current - Zena on the left ~ Zuni on the right


----------



## Equuisize

One more sister

Zita @ 1 day






@ 1 month






@ 5 months






@ 3 years


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Equuisize said:


> One more sister
> 
> Zita @ 1 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 3 years


I LOVE her! I don't know what it is, but I always go for horses with her color. She is BEAUTIFUL! love her little dishy face.


----------



## Equuisize

Taylor Richelle said:


> I LOVE her! I don't know what it is, but I always go for horses with her color. She is BEAUTIFUL! love her little dishy face.



Thanks Taylor. Me, too. I love red headed horses. She is as sweet as she looks, too.

Out of our 6 babies, from this same breeding, we have 3 that look like this little Zita and 3 that are pinto as her sisters, above.

Zita and Zael are both right around 29 inches are are so tiny and delicate with the sweetest faces with those red coats

that shine like a bright penny in the sun and even glisten in the winter when they are wooly.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Equuisize - what pretty fillies! I love Zuni and Zena's patterns


----------



## Equuisize

Thank you High Meadow....

I am a boy person but after getting 5 fillies in a row I astounded myself by falling in love with my girls.

They all are quite 'indulged'. But they have wonderful minds and are very easy to get along

with - their temperaments are very similar even their little brother is just alike.

They amaze me every day watching the six of them together.

I'm going to see if I have more follow thru photos of any of the other kids. I had a photo card fail on my digital camera and lost many photos.

It's fun for me to go back and see them grow again, too.


----------



## frosthillfarm

Here's one of mine! This is Brookhavens Dynaglass Slippers, bred by Merry Black. I KNOW you should not buy horses from a photograph .... but I saw her weanling photo and was smitten. Bought her from the photo and have never regretted it for a moment.

This fall, Pippi won 2011 AMHA Reserve World Champion AOTE Junior Mares Level One (actually tied for Champion) and AMHA Reserve World Champion AOTE Futurity Yearling Mares (tied for Champion AGAIN!)

Thank you, Sandy, for the neat collage!

And thank you, Merry, for breeding this amazing horse! Would love to add her weanling full sister to my collection ......


----------



## lucky lodge

wow some great photos..so do you think what thay look like as a baby is what the end result will be


----------



## Matt73

Here's my Willow as a baby






And here she's about two years old (she'll be three in May)...Gotta get more pics of her


----------



## JMS Miniatures

I had to look at old photo albums to see what I could find. Like posts like these. Its amazing to see the difference.

JMS Redskin Warrior

weanling






Adult






KHA Krackerjack Of Hickory Hills

Don't have a weanling pic but here is a yearling shot.






Adult






NFR's 2 Hot 2 Handle

Weanling






Adult


----------



## Jill

Here's my beloved *Erica's Gone and DunIT*:





























<BR style="COLOR: darkviolet">


----------



## eagles ring farm

I love seeing all these fabulous transitions

I only have a foal picture and an adult picture of our new girl

but had to share anyway, just love this girl

D'Armonds Darling Echo

5 yr old 31" Creamello mare

as a foal:






last summer


----------



## roxy's_mom

How neat to watch the horses grow from foals to adults! Here's one of my girls, Country Arces Pickin Wild Flowers from newborn to 5 yrs, she'll be 7 this year.

newborn:






5 months old when I bought her:






yearling- grayed out over the winter:






2 yr old:






3 yr old:






5 yr old:






Becky M.


----------



## RockRiverTiff

I love these threads! This spring I will have more to add as several of my homebreds are now all grown up, but for now here are three of my broodmares that I bought as fillies.

Moriahs Adora Blue

At a couple months:






As a yearling:






As a two year old:






Last fall as a three year old:


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Little Cedar Chiffons Destiny

As a baby:






As a yearling:






As a two year old:






As a three year old:


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Finally, Little Cedar Peaches N Cream

As a baby:






As a yearling:






As a two year old:






Last fall at 3:


----------



## MountainWoman

Here is my beautiful, fabulous girl, Havencroft's Wild Flower (about to celebrate her 3rd birthday this spring).

Baby picture.




At her first show




Out and about hiking in our woods with me last summer (2 years old).




I have hundreds of pictures


----------



## frosthillfarm

Here's my Susie - Frost Hill Silent Sephora .... born 1 year ago today. First pic is at about 2 weeks (thank you, Shannon Troglauer!) and the second pic is her this weekend, partly clipped, since it is still cold at night here.


----------



## Forever Farm

I just about cried when this little girl was born- how could her beautiful mother and father ever produce such a scary looking foal?

EK Talismans Eight Belles as a newborn...






About a month old...






LOng Yearling...






Off to the trainers as a 2 1/2 year old, her first time hooked to the cart...






3 yrs old and my 1st time driving her (pardon my big butt, I've lost about 30 lbs since then!)...






Again as 3 yr old at one of her first shows...






She's 4 yrs old this year, and getting better and better!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Forever Farm said:


> I just about cried when this little girl was born- how could her beautiful mother and father ever produce such a scary looking foal?
> 
> EK Talismans Eight Belles as a newborn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again as 3 yr old at one of her first shows...


Bet those tears were for a different reason at her 1st show-what a change



very nice


----------



## MBhorses

My stud Laurel Acres Double Vision

Sire Laurel Acres Hello Fire

Grandsire NFC Fire and Ice






Barn name Elvis as a foal






in pasture recently











fat and sassy lol


----------



## MBhorses

WM Custom Made Duffys Cowboy

sire Knells Custom Made

Grandsire Dippers Duffy

Duffy as foal


----------



## MBhorses

My mare Critter Farms Top Fancy Pants

as foal
















in foal few years back


----------



## Sandee

This is my gelding (was stallion) in the avatar.

Here's my mare ....can't wait to see their foal ...soon!


----------



## rimmerpaints

LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrys

* like this thread*

*eagles ring farm** i do really like your baby. *


----------



## eagles ring farm

chrys said:


> * like this thread*
> 
> *eagles ring farm** i do really like your baby. *


Thank you so much Chrys and welcome to the forum from NJ. why not introduce yourself to everyone in a separate topic.


----------



## giddyupgal88

This is my girl Stella





as a suckling







as a yearling:







as a 2 yr old











she will be 3 in april





love this post! so cute!!


----------



## lucky lodge

wow these photos are great minis really do change


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

WOW! This makes me wonder if my little man will cahnge. Some of these babies look totally different as adults!


----------



## Letsdunit

Great to see these pictures.

This is my german classic shetland mare as a foal






And now she is 5 years old


----------



## atotton

Shylo one of my minis, the onlt one with baby pics I could find at the moment.


----------



## Tremor

I don't know what it is about European miniatures but I am able to distinguish that they aren't American without reading your post, lol. Especially the foals!

Annnnddddd.....I LOVE them! I don't know what it is but I like your minis more than the American breds minis.


----------



## paintponylvr

O, like threads like this one...

Here's one of our recently euthanized stallion. He is ultra-large Shetland @ 45.25" tall BUT his first Shetland daughter for us is mature at 37" at the withers and we are looking to hardship her into AMHR before the end of December (I'll do her's 2nd)...

AJ as a foal w/ his dam:

















and the last photo of him before he was euthanized at 20 yrs of age:


----------



## paintponylvr

This is our first "AJ" daughter - out of a "Montana's" bred mare that was pretty small and kept all 3 of her resulting foals really small. This mare has produced 3 foals and is in foal w/ her 4th. The first one I was told stayed under 40" but they didn't really measure so don't know... The two that I have now are sired by a 40" shetland stallion and will both hardship AMHR. I'm wondering if the 40" stallion would measure in...

Stuffy - born May 96




Notice she was born the same day as her sire - 4 yrs later, LOL!






















and ground driving in work harness for the first time single and as a pair. They haven't been hitched together yet...


----------



## paintponylvr

And here is Stuffy's 2010 son. Cupid will be 3 in February and currently stands 36" at the withers... Cute gelding!






long yearling:






Early 2 yr old - dancin' w/ farrier:






He does basic lounging and circle driving. Next step is to start him in harness and then next spring, I'll body clip him and picture him in harness... He is our first "AJ" grand son and this young man makes my heart go "pitter-patter" even tho he's not a mare (I LOVE mares...even when not breeding).


----------



## Jade10

Heres my two



both are full brothers - mum is a buckskin and dad is a black

This is Cooper he turned 5 today



He changes colour all the time, i think hes just a fading black.




This Is Dakota he turned 4 on the 7th of October




Please excuse the terrible pictures lolo


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

O I forgot about this thread, I have a couple I can add now too!

Maple Hollows Magic Moment as a weanling, yearling, and 2yr old (current)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And Maple Hollows Golden Magic as a weanling, yearling, and 2yr old (current)


----------

